# June/July 2005 2ww ~ Part 5



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi all 

I promised to take care of the moderating on the 2ww whilst Lizzy is on her hollybobs  So, welcome to your new home - updated list below  Please let me know if there are any additions/amendments.

Sending love, luck and babydust to you all 

Jayne x

----------------------------------------------------

isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun 
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun 
kahew 3 Jun 
casey 3 Jun 
ck6 3 Jun 
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
Maureen S. 5 Jun
lix 6 Jun 
bluebell 6 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun 
sharonw 9 Jun 
spider22 9 Jun
emma_gg 10 Jun
ALEX4702 10 Jun 
sussexgirl 11 Jun 
Anne_7 12 Jun 
Jus 12 Jun 
Emsie 
juicypips 13 Jun 
karen.1 13 Jun 
GM 14 Jun 
pickles 15 Jun 
Camilla 15 Jun 
Pommygirl 15 Jun 
lisaw36 15 Jun 
Angelbabywood 16 Jun 
smcc 17 Jun 
jojo29 19 Jun
lisa sabin 20 Jun 
kez23 21 Jun 
mashie 21 Jun 
wen 22 Jun 
Jillypops 23 Jun 
natalie34 23 Jun 
Vicky10 23 Jun 
JED 23 Jun 
Mae1 23 Jun 
kazk 23 Jun 
annthos 23 Jun 
hodgy/leighleigh 24 Jun 
Emmarue 24 Jun
snagglepat 26 Jun 
jess p 28 Jun 
danlau
Shaz W 28 Jun
Karen-C 28 Jun 
Treaco 29 Jun
Louise W 29 Jun
Sasha B 30 Jun
sailorgirl 1 Jul
fitou 1 Jul
dierdre 1 Jul
struthie 1 Jul
ellepotter 2 Jul
Pancake 2 Jul
Wanda 6 Jul
daycj 6 Jul
sweetielol 7 Jul
Hope2 7 Jul
ALEX4702 8 Jul
librarychick 8 Jul
Aliday 8 Jul
MrsG 8 Jul
keza25 8 Jul
SusieB 8 Jul
Marysol 9 Jul
sambez 11 Jul
Jillypops 13 Jul
Absfabs 13 Jul


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Kaz

So sorry to hear you got a negative. Sending you loads of   . Not sure if you noticed but mine was a BFN too  

Glad to hear you are away on holiday. Also sorry to hear about your Nan, why all horrible things happen at once I don't know.

Sending you loads of love

Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say

  CONGRATULATIONS TO KAREN ON HER     
Really happy for you. All the best in the next 8 months. 

GOOD LUCK FOR EVERYONE TESTING TOMORROW, SENDING YOU LOADS OF       VIBES

Love to all

Kez xx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Well I did a really naughty thing tonight.  I caved in and tested early.  I just couldn't wait any longer, and I got a BFP     I just can't believe it.  I think it will take a long time to sink in and I think I will still have to go out tomorrow and buy at least 2 more tests.

Congratulations to you too Karen, it's absolutely fantastic news.   

Love Lou xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Louise

You are very very naughty but as you have such a brilliant outcome i'll let you off.
CONGRATULATIONS hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Well done mate.

Love Kim x  x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Louby      

Naughty girl indeed      

But what a brilliant result  , so chuffed for you matey  

Loadsa love
Jax
XXX


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Girls

Congrats to Karen and Louise on getting a     

Wishing you both a healthy 9 months  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

WE DONE IT, I GOT A  , WE ARE OVER THE MOON.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

congratulations to the ladies with   and   to the ladies who didn't.

Abby - Well done on your ec hope it all went well u r testing 2 days after me




love

Sam

xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ladies...This is Lauras DH here as laura is still shaking, at 5.50am this morning and two pregnancy tests later I am proud to annouce that we have a     .

Congrats to Louise and Shaz and anybody I missed out who got a BFP.  Thanks for all you support ladies and hope the next eight months sails by and everything for you all is well

xxxxxLaura (posted by Dan, the over the moon hubby)


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Shaz,

  CONGRATULATION ON YOUR BFP 

It's absolutely fantastic news, I am so pleased for you and I'm glad to see you were a good girl (unlike me) and tested on your test date.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Laura & Dan 

    

Well done, what a morning! 

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Well done Shaz, i was soooo made up for you when u text me this morning.

Congrats to you and dh.


Well done to all the other  too

Karen


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Laura & Dan

  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP 

I am so pleased for you both its fantastic news. I bet you still do more pg tests today. I am going to Tescos in a bit to get some more.

Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Karen U

We are over the moon, cant believe it   

Hope to see you soon, I can have a soft drink to celebrate!  

Shaz xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,

what brill news

CONGRATULATIONS LAURA, LOU AND SHAZ

        

CLEVER GIRLIES

we're on a roll...........
ali


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Shaz

Look forward to it. 

I will see if Beccas up for it too

Karen


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just thought i would pop to congratulate all the ladies who got a   today....don't think i have ever seen so many on the one day!!

                   


                      WELL DONE TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!


                                    Best wishes 
                                                  G xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow congrats to Laura,Lou and Shaz,its fantastic news - lets hope we're on a roll!
Well done ladies xxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All ,

Wow wow wow what a morning for the ladybirds !!

Shaz , Laura , Lou    FANTASTIC NEWS  and  CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL

      

Lets hope all thse positives rub off on the rest of us  ..!

Lots of love 
Wanda
x x xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi  Everyone ,

After all the great results this morning thought I would see how the rest of us are doing ...?

I am slowly going crazy   and I still have another week to go until test date .. I just know this week is going to drag and drag  ..

Sam , Aliday , Abby - 'the quartet '  how are you all doing ?  Are you all getting paranoid like me  ? .. PLease say yes !!  

Lets hope all these positives rub off on all of us 2ww girls ....  


Love 
Wanda
x x


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

wow!  What fantastic news to wake up to this morning!  Many many congratulations to all of you clever ladies who got a BFP this morning. So happy for you all.  

Also, to all of us still with a week or more to go, hope you're coping and not going too insane! 

All my love,
marysol
xxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending lots of love and     to all the girls on the 2WW.  Take lots of care and stay positive.

Shaz xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Wanda!

Just wanted to say that i am very paranoid! I don't know when i should start doing normal things do you?  I am taking it very easy but obviously you can't stay in bed all day can you?  Have you had any implantation like symptoms yet (if there is such a thing) and when should that be, is it a week after fertilisation? So many questions but i really am confused!  The only thing that i have found since transfer day is that i'm peeing for britain, but i am drinking water like a fish, so it's prob. quite normal!

I hope you're feeling well flower, we'll get there in the end!
marysol
xxxxxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Marysol .

Like you I am peeing like crazy ... I also have a bloated tummy  ..I have had an odd twinge and first 3-4 days kept feeling like I was going to come on  . Not as many of those feelings now but still a few ...  Knicker checking is still a priority !!  

I spoke with my embryologist and she said implantion happens around day 5 or 6 .. so I had my et last Friday so it would have been  Monday or Tues of this week as they count from EC which was Wednesday ..  She said you would not be able to feel anything in particular as the embryos are so so tiny ... 

I am in work as i think it is better for me to keep occupied , I think I would go even more crazy sitting at home all day .. I have a desk job and I am a manager so I can sit on my bum all day and relax !!! ....Just looking like I am busy ..!!

Pop back on later

Love 
wanda
x x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

OMG - there are so many BFP's on here today!!! It's fab news - well done to all you girls with great positive results!

Will be thinking of all you other fab ladies who have still to test and keeping everything crossed for you!

Can I ask you ladies if your clinics gave you results of your hcg levels with your positives?  Just wondering what is normal and healthy for this stage of the game!

Lots of love

KAren xxx


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to everyone that has had a BFP this morning but I am afraid I have come to spoil the party.

My feeling that AF was on her way last night were true and she showed her ugly head about an hour after my last post.  Before anyone asks not it is not an implantation bleed, even though we were not due to test till Friday.  Had a good cry last night but then gave my DS a big hug this AM to remind myself just how lucky we are to have him.  
Hope to start our next treatment in Sept after our hols.

Good luck to everyone else testing this week.

Sal


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your news Sal, you look after yourself today and hope you get lots of hugs from your little boy and dh.

Look forward to hearing from you after your hols,
Marysol
xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations to all you BFP I am so very pleased for you. 
Jamapot, lovely little bundle you have there!!!!
Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Sal,good luck next cycle xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Sal, I'm sooo sorry.  . Think positively to your next cyle. you will get there.


Wanda, Marysol, this 2 weeks seems like 2 years. had planned to take it easy with 2 weeks off work, but my DD has come down with chickenpox, so no peace at all!!!!

Any symptoms girls? I have had a few crampy pains and aches and pains, esp yesterday but no sore boobs or anything. I am trying to convince  myself that I feel nauseous and have a few spots, but i think these are due to nasty cyclogest.

Hope you are not going too  

I am going to see U2 tonight, seemed a good idea at the time, but I'm sure it will keep me occupied for  few hours and give me a break from irritable spotty
5 yr old 
ali


----------



## kazk (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words Kez - don't think I'll be going through it all again found this time so hard- think my time is up!  I did post a note the day you found out saying how sorry I was, I really really did want it to work for you - you seem a lovely person and I'm sure you'll get your dream one day.
Kazxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Sal - sending you  a big  

Laura, Shaz and Lou - great news!!!    

Am trying to distract self from thinking about testing on friday but it's getting harder.  It's also costing me a fortune what with haircuts and flowers and books - could go on forever!!!

Good luck to everyone else waiting

Fitouxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sal

Sorry to read your post, sending you a big hug  

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Me to I got a   I'm on   nine, I can't believe it.

Congratulations to all my other 29th June tester, good to see most of you waited until today.

Sal sorry to hear your news.

Lots of      thoughts to those on the 2ww.

Heres to the next 8 months of worry.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations Michelle, so happy for you too.  You girls really are on a roll.  Lets hope it stays like that!

Lots of love,
marysol
x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hio

Congratulations Michelle  !!!

    

What a great day so far ..  

  

Positive vibes for the rest of us on the 2ww ...


Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

WELL DONE MICHELLE ON YOUR         XXX Laura


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

SAL   Sorry to hear about your result ... try not to give up hope xxLaura


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Sal

Sorry to hear of your news today, sending big hugs to you   

Take care

Kez xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Wow, I have lost count on how many BFP's we have had today.

Congratulations to you all and DH/DP's. 

I really hope the next 8/9 months will be healthy and go fast.

Lots of love
Kez xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

shaz congrats on your  i knew you can do it...must get the kent gals out to celebrate..hey you can drive us yipppeeeee

and a massive hug to all the others whos dreams came true today.


finally i want to send a massive hug to thoses who didnt see the line they were looking for...stay positive !

xxbeccaxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Michelle -   on your  , you must be on cloud 9, take care love Shaz xxx

Becca - Sounds good, a night out with the Kent girls.  Taxi for becca!  

I phone the unit today to confirm my BFP and she has already booked me in for my 6 week scan, 2 weeks today, how mad is that! 

Shaz xxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popped in to say CONGRATS to my fellow ladybird's Shaz W & Laura & Dan on your BFP.  Bet you are over the moon.

Wishing you a happy healthy next 8 months.

Love Kerry xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all just thought i would pop in and say  







to Shaz Laura & Dan on you  Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy ahead 
love baby wisper


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Sal,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you  

Will be keeping everything crossed for you on your next cycle in Sept.

Take care,

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Treaco -   CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP  I am so pleased for you. Hope you have a healthy & happy pregnancy.

Shaz - I spoke to my clinic today and also have a 6 week scan 2 weeks today.

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon. Sending loads of    to everyone. Will be keeping everything crossed for everyone.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls

CONGRATULATIONS  MICHELLE

   



WELL DONE 
ali


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

My god you disappear off to Wimbledon for 1 day and come back to all this!  What fantastic news.  So many BFP's in one day.  Well done and congratulations to all you ladies who acheived it.  

Heartfelt feelings to those who didn't make it this time.  I won't go on as we all know what it feels like to be in that boat but just to let you know I am thinking of you.  

Slowly going mad here too.  Had a great day at the tennis yesterday and promised myself I wouldn't knicker check and spoil my day!!!  

Love to all.  xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello girls

Just wanted to wish the girls testing in the next couple of day lots of luck and best wishes.     

Louise - so our scans are all booked and on the same day    Hope you are ok and things are going well for you.

Take care and sending lots of baby dust out to you all love Shaz xx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Michelle - really sorry  

Struthie - how are you coping with the wait?  I'm getting tenser and tenser.
Good luck for tomorrow.

Fitou xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I rang the clinic and they said to go in today,so been and had blood taken,just waiting for the call now,but have just had a good cry as I went for a wee and had some light coloured blood,very worried now,I know its going to be a negative.
Sorry xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Struthie. Fingers crossed you get on OK.  This is all so traumatic isn't it??  I've just re-read your personal bit.  Good on you for losing that 6 stone.  That is amazing.  Thinking of you this afternoon.  xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Struthie

Thinking of you and sending you a hug  

Hope you get your call soon, take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Struthie ... Keep ya chin up m8 ...    

I am due for my first scan 2 weeks from today on the 14th (when is yours shaz, louise & michelle?) I am well nervous and my BFP still has not sunk in.

xxxLaura


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Struthie, keep thinking positive thoughts girl!  A bit of a bleed is not necessarily a bad sign!  Thinking of you and sending you a hug and hoping all is ok!

I am not getting my first scan until 4 weeks!  Waiting for letter from hospital telling me exactly when!

Are you girls all still on cyclogest and, if so, how long have you been advised to take it for?

ALso, when calculating your EDD, do you take your day of EC as your day of conception?

Take care all and an extra special hug for Struthie.  We are all here hoping and saying a wee prayer for you!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

We're all rooting for you Struthie, I really hope you get your BFP.

All my love and positive thoughts,
Marysol
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry guys bad news from me.
Its a BFN - absolutely devastated right now thanks for everything xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi all struthie i am so sorry to here your bad news i to have tested today and got a bfn and am as devastated as you we will have to drowned our sorrows together xxxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Struthie and Sunny, 

So so  sorry to hear your news ..   You must be devastated ..

Sending you both big hugs     

Love 

Wanda
x xx x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Struthie

I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you a hug  , thinking of you and your DH.  Take care xxx

Sunny 24 - I am sorry to hear your news as well. Sending you a hug  

Take care 
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

So sad to hear that Struthie and Sunny, look after yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I've just been catching up as I've been away for 2 days.  What a rollercoaster!

Congratulations for all the BFP's - here's to very happy & healthy pregnancies.

So sorry to you girls who got BFN's.  I've been reading your posts in tears at the pain you're all going through.  Life is so unfair.  Love to you all xxx

I'm now on day 6 and trying to forget about it (yeah right!!). Got heavy boobs (but had that last time) and v mild cramps.  Also v tired and need the loo a lot.  Has anyone else had this?  Trying to be positive but can't believe it will ever happen for us.

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days.
Love
Hope2
xxxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

Struthie and Sunny really sorry to hear your news, I had everything crossed for you both.    

My scan will be about the same time as Karen C's as we're both at the same hospital and only a day apart but was only told in July sometime, waiting on a letter from the hossie.

Hope2 try not to look into your symptoms to much as the progesterone the hospital give you can give you preggie symptoms as well, fingers crossed for you as I know how hard the 2ww is.

How is everyone else doing.

I still don't think my news has sunk in yet, but hubbie is pampering me so will take it while I can.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I had a bad day yesterday and didn't feel like posting  Yesterday I felt so happy for all the  but also felt that all the BFP's were being "used up" and that only left the BFN's for me  It took about 7 people to calm me down. This 2ww really messes with your head.

Anyway I am feeling fine again today 

First - *WELL DONE, CONGRATULATIONS and GOOD LUCK* to all you  !!! It was amazing to have them all in one go like that !!!

Hope2 - I have been very tired and weeing alot also. And i have had the negative thoughts  Trying to keep going though. 

Struthie and Sunny - I am so sorry for you both.  

Wanda - We are into single figures now !!! Not long to go !!!  

Jillypops - Welcome to the 2ww and I hope it goes quick for you !! 

Sorry if I missed anyone love to you all

Tashja xx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Struthie and Sunny i'm really sorry about your news.  Take care of yourselves

Fitou


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Struthie and Sunny,

So sorry to hear your news - sending you a both a big 

Take care,

Love Lou xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Dear Struthie and Sunny....sending you loads of   

xxxxLaura


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry Struthie and Sunny   

Take care, thinking of you
ali


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi 
Struthie and Sunny so sorry to hear your news.

Wanda i was wondering why you get to test so early compared to the rest of the quartet or should that be why do Sam and i test so late?
jillypops i am also testing on the 13th so will be going through it with you.
Ali hope you are keeping sane. 
well i am off out to enjoy the sun today good luck to all who are testing today.

Abby


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
hello to quartet!
abby ,not feeling sane   

Panicked all day yesteday as had af type pains and felt as if af arriving.
Today feel a little saner but still constant knicker checking!!!  Boobs a little sore, I'm going nuts and still  a week to go  
ali


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey girls,

well I can sympathise with the going   round the bend, am feeling very low about everything today, starting yesterday and still now have had crampy af type pains and lower backache although in honesty my whole back has been playing up for some time, I also have an ache in my upper left thigh, similiar to what I get when af is due, I know this could anything but gut feeling is not good, feel sick and have very sore boobs which I have had too get a new bra gone up a cup size, which isn't too bad lol hubby is pleased anyway.

wish next thursday was here so I could get test over and done with, on top of that I forgot cyclogest last night, so took as soon as i remembered this morning, tried nurse at hosp for advice! still waiting, reading info it says too take as soon as you remember and if close to when you do next dose then dont double up, dont want to overdo the hormones just in case, been waiting for call for past 2hrs.

anyone else going around twist??

Mel xx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Shaz & Treaco - Hope you are both doing well.

Laura (Danlau) - I have my scan on 13th July the same day as Shaz W and the day before yours.  Hope you are doing well.

Jillypops - Good luck, will be keeping everything crossed for you.  No testing early (like me!). The   are watching.    

Karen C - I am still on cyclogest twice a day.  I have to take it up until my 6 week scan (I think).  I think EDD is from 2 weeks before ET but not sure.

Hope 2 - Good luck.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Aliday - af type pains are normal so try not to worry too much.  I had af type pains for the last week of the 2ww and I was also convinced af was going to arrive and I tested positive on 13th June.  Good luck and sending loads of     to you.

Good luck to everyone else I've missed out    

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Sweetielol,

Try not to worry too much about af type pains (easier said than done I know).  As I just posted to Aliday I also had af type pains for a week before I tested and they were that strong I was convinced af was going to arrive and I tested positive on 13th June.  I too was late taking cyclogest 5 days before I was due to test.  I took it 6 hours late but just took the next one a bit later.  I spoke to clinic and they said I would be fine.  Good luck and sending loads of     to you.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks Lou,

I feel a bit more reassured, its just the waiting as I am sure everyone understands is doing my head in, to top it all as I raced to answer phone earlier thinking it was hosp calling back, it was actually my mum who unfortunately suffers with depression has done her whole life on hte line telling me how ill she was and is unable to sleep at the moment as she is having terrible thoughts, I wasn't very sympathetic just asked if shee spoke to DR, it unfortunately reminds me of my child hood which had a lot of moments like that, she has done so well for the past 14yrs I cant cope with it now too much of my own stuff to think about, selfish?? yes but I have to be to get through the next week, hopefully good news will help her  

Mel xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Struthie and Sunny

Thinking about you both and sending you both big hugs!!!!!

Got my date in for my scan which is 26th July - seems a lifetime away!  How the hell am I gonna manage     

ALso still knicker checking like a mad woman!

Love

Karenxxx


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Struthie and Sunny

   Know how you are feeling but say   lets hope we are lucky next time round.

sal


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone    


This 2ww is driving me bazookas !!  .. I cant wait to get the weekend over with
as I will only be 3 days away from testing ... Cant beleive I am wishing my life away , well up to the 6th July anyway !!

Hello quartet !! ..  I think my clinic must take the test day 14 days from EC and not ET ..  I am getting so nervous now ...  I just want to know the result but I dont if you know what  I mean  ..    ..

Anyone help please ? .. I have been having AF like pains since et last Friday but all of a sudden today I ahve absolutley nothing ?? .. Not a twinge or anything ...Good sign / bad sign  ? I just dont know what I am meant to be feeling ?  I guess there are no hard and fast rules to this ...

I had a bit of a cry last night , as we are going to a wedding the weekend and I had bought a couple of outfits .  I tried them on last night and omg , realised how much weight I have put on and my body shape has changed .. Pop belly , pop a** and pop thighs !! ....  Just feel a bit 'round ;'  and bloated at the mo .. ( gone up to a size 12 )  Dp says not to worry its for a reason , and I would look good in a sack .. I think he meant more like  in the sack !! , Its been a while bless him !!  

Any way I am just going to pop to the shops and get my self a one size fits all sack  , Might even accessorise it with a nice belt !!!     

Catch you all a little later ,

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey wanda you made me laugh  ,
hope you get a nice sack   its not fair that you get 2 days off for good behaviour in 2ww, do you have  blood or hpt? Funny how different clinics have different protocols, I'm having a blood test but last time i did a hpt as well on test day as couldn't wait for results
can't help with af pains/no af pains -good or bad, who knows?
I haven't had any today funnily enough and i had loads yesterday,
going loopy  
ali


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi fellow nutters!

Happy sack shopping Wanda, it's a good job for us all that kaftans are in at the moment!

I'm exactly the same as you girls, af pains all day yesterday (i felt rough) and nothing really today. My (.) (.) seem slightly bigger than usual but not that any one would notice, and i'm still peeing like a racehorse.  Other than that oh, and the bloating i feel fine.  Probably like you, i really don't know what to think.  

Take it easy,

Thinking of you all,
Marysol
xxxx


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi everyone, just to let you know i went for pregnancy test today and unfortunately it was bad news -  

Good luck to all those who have got   and   to those who were unsuccessful this time like me.

Fingers crossed for those who still have to test.

This was my first ICSI and we will try again later this year.  

take care
love Dee x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

My blood test confirms its a    for me. I so wanted this to work, but I'm not giving up. Congrats to all the girls who have got BFP's.

Lots of love,

Sasha


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish you all so much luck in your 2ww have all crossed for you    

To the girls who didnt get there dream this month i am so sorry   please never give up hope we will all get there someday 

lots of love lilly xxx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello girls,

      I hope you won't mind me joining you as i had my ET today. I thought i'd lost the plot before but already analyzing every twinge or tingle. So sorry to hear some have BFN's   but as Lilly said, we'll all get there one day and lets hope thats soon  

      Fingers crossed for the rest of you, heres wishing for loads of BFP's


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just wanted to send some huge      for the people who have got  

I am so sorry!

Lots of love
Kez xx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Tested today and got    cannot believe it!!!!!  Was crying before ringing for results cos I was convinced  AF starting as pains were bad and had been for few days.  I don't really think it has sunk in yet.

Deirdre and Sasha I'm really sorry about your BFNs and am sending you big hugs.  

Good luck to all those waiting for their tests, I know the 2ww is hell.

Love Fitou xxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys !!!

WOW the  keep rolling in !!!  

Fitou - Congratulations Hun !!  

Wanda - Thought you were testing same day as me and now your not  

Kez - Glad to hear treatment will soon be starting for you again !!!    

Me - Tummy pains and bad back ache - is this good - dying to test but know it is too early !!!    

Tashja xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hello

Aby - i think our clinics are just being evil thats why we have to test later than wanda.

my symptoms seem to have gone today no sore boobs bloating doesn't seem as bad, that doesn't look good does it? or have i just got used to feeling like that?.

congratulations to all the bfp's must be a lucky month lets hope their is enough luck to stretch to us all.

big hugs to all those who didn't make it this time.




love

Sam
XXXX


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
Congrats to all who got a  
Sorry to those who got   it really hurts!
I admire those of you who try and try.
We will be trying again,as soon as possible xxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

So sorry to you girls who got a BFN. Load of love to you all. xxx I really feel I'll be joining you soon, as I'm feeling very hormonal and tetchy today. The wait is driving me mad.

Congratulations on your BFP Fitou! You must be thrilled - good luck with everything. x

I'm on day 7 today and feeling very low and not very tolerant!  Poor DH - he's being a star.  Got sore boobs and the occasional dull tummy and lower back ache, but don't know if I'm making it up!  Testing on Thurs which seems ages away. Last time all symptoms disappeared by day 9/10.  When does implantation usually occur, is it day 10?
Going mad - did girls with BFPs feel like this?

I'm going on a hen night which I can't get out of tomorrow.  Not at all in the mood, but got to make the effort as the wedding is in Rome and I'm one of 30 guests. No-one knows about our treatment.  I'm driving so no drinking etc - said I'm on antibiotics (I'm sure they think I'm pg - how wrong!!).  To top it all, I only found out today that its fancy dress - got to wear bad taste clothes!  There's no escaping - i said I haven't got anything, but someone has got loads of hideous clothes she bought from a charity shop to wear!  Maybe its what I need to take my mind of you know what!

Anyway enough of my babble.  Good luck everyone for testing!!
Love
Hope2
xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry for those who got a BFN   but glad to see most of you are looking to try again, I found having a plan after our first go was negative was what kept me going.

Fitou congratulations on your   it doesn't feel real does it, enjoy it that's what I'm doing.

To all you on the 2ww try not to look into symptoms to much, I was worried on my 2nd week as my bloating didn't seem to be as bad, I didn't have sore boobs although I did think they seemed a bit bigger but hubbie didn't, I was burping alot for the last 4 days of the 2ww, but other than that nothing and the 3 days before my test I was getting pains and was convinced AF was coming and I was wrong.  Fingers crossed for you all.

how are the rest of you doing.

Love Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Michelle 

Congratulations on you BFP!  That's excellent!  Remember you from Glasgow Royal Infirmary messages - gives me lots of hope for Sept!

Best wishes!

Chel


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Deirdre & Sasha,

So sorry you got a BFN - sending you both big  

Take care,

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Fitou - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP. It's absolutely fantastic news. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Hope2 - hope you enjoy your hen night. I was dragged out last week in the middle of my 2ww and I really didn't want to go, but once I was out I really enjoyed it and it did me the world of good. Try and have a good time.

Good luck to everyone else   

Love Lou xxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Jill - the only real differences for me were the sniffing and transfer.  I have to admit that the sniffing made me feel dreadful and I decided that I would ask for short protocol next time (I had decided that AF was definitely on its way).  I had always been sedated for IUI as I had follicle reductions and so was out of it when they did the basting!  I had no medication for transfer and I knew all that was going on.  In a way I think the IVF wait was harder because I had seen my little darlings and so it was much more real - IUI is more like russian roulette - will they meet or won't they? 

Hope2 - have a nice time on the hen night, I'm sure you'll look amazing!!

Love and hugs to everyone
Fitouxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

morning girls

Sorry to sasha and Deirdre   

Congratulations to fitou  

Sam you sound exactly like me, I don't feel so bloated now but perhaps we're just getting used to it    

Hope, did you have a good time? would like to see the piccies 

cyber hug to all other fellow 2 wwaiters                                   

ali


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Fitou ..     Thats fantastic news ..So pleased for you ..

Sorry for those that had negative results   ..

I am testing on Thursday and today have really bad af pains .. they seem really strong and I am sure I am going to have af today ..We are going to a wedding reception tonight and I really dont want to go ..I am so convinced I am going to come on i think i will spend most of the night in the loo checking ! and if it happens i know I am gonna be so upset and dont want to be there and have to be all happy talking to people ...    

Oh this is driving me crazy ..Please put me out of my misery !!  Is it too early to test ??!!

Catch you all later

Love 
Wanda
x xx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

hi everyone,

Firstly, so sorry to hear Sasha and Dee's bad news, but congrats to Fitou  

Wanda, 

Keep positive hun, there are quite a few lucky girls on this thread who have had bad af pains and still gone on to get BFPs, if anything, it sounds quite a good thing.  It is so hard to go out though, and act normally isn't it?  I have to venture out tonight and i'd rather not bother.  It's just that you really look into every tiny little symptom and always think the worst.  I don't seem to have much today and so i'm worrying about that!  It really is mental torture!

As everyone says, just try not to analyse everything, eat healthily, look after yourself and remember that we can't change anything at this stage, so stay strong for your test day.

Take care,

Marysol
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello all
Another one to add to the list, I test on 15th July, had EC 29/6 and ET 1/7. All went well, a 4 cell and a 5 cell Grade 1. 

I have posted this question for Ruth, but any symptoms of the cyclogest from you guys? Not so bloated now but I have wind (sorry tmi) like you wouldn't believe! Also since ET have been weeing in night every 2 hours, this doesn't happen during the day! Boobs still sore but not as sore as they were before EC but that I can understand!

Sorry to all of you with BFN's and congrats to BPS's, well done. I understand how much BFN's can hurt!

Good luck everyone
Filo x


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well I survived the hen night - it was a giggle really, obviously no drinking for me, but it took my mind off the dreaded 2ww.  The theme of the night was bad taste so I wore a hideous yellow/white stripe dress, black/red stripe tights and white sandals - mmmm nice.  Have to say, i was one of the worst dressed, some of the girls were very tame! Walking round Stratford stone cold sober looking vile was very embarrassing to say the least.  The funny thing was, as the night went on you forgot how awful you looked!!

On day 9.  I test on Thursday, but will prob test at home on Wed to prepare myself.  I'd rather deal with it at home than at the hosp.  Still got v sore boobs (especially when i take my bra off at night - feels like they're a dead weight!!) and odd tummy cramps but nothing much else.  

Is everyone else ok?  Really hope we all have a good week ahead with loads of BFP's.

     

Lots of love
Hope2
xxxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse Filo

Glad you had a nice night Hope, sounds fab

I'm definately tense to say the least. My dh has been getting the worst, poor thing. Sure its pmt   and also constant knicker checking ,as feeling as if af is on way. 
We are going out later to the coast 
so hoping it will take my mind off it - fat chance.
roll on test day

   to fellow 2 wwaiters
ali


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Well , I am sure its all over for me .. Started to bleed this morning , fairly heavy ..  Havent stopped crying ..  

Going to try a hpt later , its 3 days before test date so it should be accurate .

Feel very numb and gutted ... 

Will pop back later

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Not been online for a couple of days and so much to catch up on.

First of all I would like to send a big hug to the girls who got a BFN   so sorry to hear your news.

Fitou - Congrats of your BFP, wishing you lots of luck for the next 8 months.

Michelle, Laura and Louise - How are you all doing?  I read on the nurse thread that Laura you were having a little bleed, how are things with you?

Wanda - Just wanted to say I am thinking of you and I really hope you still get your BFP, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Welcome to any news girls who have just joined the 2WW, wishing you all lots of luck and I hope you don't end up going to mad   

Good luck to any of the girls who are due to test this week.

I am doing fine, still on a high from getting out BFP last week, having my 6 weeks scan on 13 July.  Didn't think any symptoms would kick in so early but I have started to feel really sick but I am not being sick and I am finding I am getting really hungry every few hours, so I am eating little and often. I am not sleeping to well but I am putting that down to having lots going on in my head.  Back to work tomorrow, think I am going to find it hard as I have been off for 3 weeks. 

Thinking of you all and sending lots of    
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

how is everyone?? was not able to log on yesterday drove me nuts, well anyway feel like af on way have had only what I can call slight bleed/discharge nothing major but my lower back really is uncomfortable and I dont feel positive so am coming to terms with it slowly, nothing I can do apart from carry on with cyclogest and test on thursday you never know eh!

Mel xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi there..

just wnted 2 pop in and say good luck 2 u all,,  2 those who got   and   2 the one that were unlcky this time 

wanda...ive been thinking bout u hun..please dont give up yet as i started bleeding b4 my test date...and i 2 was devastated  i thought it was the end...but i was wrong , im now pregnant!! i know everyone has some kind of story like this, but u might be 1 of the lucky ones too...i really hope you r, goodluck hun .
love lisa xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all 
i have bad lower back pain very sore hot breasts specially when i take bra off at night and feel i ruined it for myself as i drank a good few glasses of wine yesterday at my dps brothers funeral - a sad occassion but i still didnt have to slug down the booze.
Testing on friday but think its all over for me.
love to us al
s


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Wanda, I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that it's not AF.  You're so kind and supportive to everyone on this site, i hope you feel loved and supported now!  As some of the girls have said it could actually be a good sign, around day 10 bleeding is not uncommon for many BFPs so try and keep positive for a bit longer.

We are all going through the mill at the moment aren't we.  I feel so pmtish today, i'm being a b..ch, i have af pains, and just feel so down and depressed.  I didn't feel this way yesterday, in fact, i felt quite positive, however today is a different kettle of fish and i am convinced it's all over.  I think Ali, mel and Susie said the same thing.  I am desperately trying to think positively but it's so hard, i just feel strange today.  

Susie, don't beat yourself up about having a few glasses of wine, most "normal" people don't even know that they are pregnant at this stage and drink and eat what they like.  Also, it sounds like you have had such a tough time recently, don't worry about a couple of drinkies. 

Speak to you all later,
Marysol
xxxxxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi there 
Fitou just seen your post well done you all that dancing in circle must have done you some good.

Wanda i so hope its not bad news for you just to let you know that i will be thinking of you.

Hope that everone is well nothing to report here other than i have had the most disgusting c/m, very green   don't know what that means. Speak to you all soon.
Abby


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Was wondering if I can join you - ET was last friday, had 2 great blasts put back so am on the dreaded 2WW which for us is a 10 day wait. We test on monday 11th July.

Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone the next few weeks!

  

Love Alli xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Wanda hun   let us know how u get on keep thinking positive i will be thinking of you as i'm sure everyone else is.



Alli you are testing the same day as me so fingers crossed.

hope we are all feeling more positive now its horrible this 2ww i seem to have lost all symptoms i had last week got bad guts though (sorry if tmi) putting that dowm to the pessaries.

looked in an ann summers book the other day they sell something that looks just like my pessaries only bigger - not sure i could squeeze 6 of those in lol and mine don't vibrate.  

sorry i'm feeling a bit rude today lol


love

Sam

xxxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi   

I am so confused .. Look like crazy frog , the way my eye are bulging after all the tears ....
Did a hpt and we had a faint positive .. but we know its over ....It may have been .....one day it will be ....

Never seen dp cry like i have done today..

Totally confused ..

Love to all .. this site is a godsend , kept me and dp sane ... We will be back ..

Love 
wanda
x x x


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello all, just wanted to say a big congratulations to those with BFP and big hugs to those with BFN.

My test is the 10th July (1 week to go) and I know exactly what you are all going through.

Good luck, fingers crossed for us all.

Kerri xxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wanda,
Please don't lose hope, it really may be okay.  My friend bled quite heavily upto 7 weeks pg and she's had a lovely little girl.  Lots of love to you - its v scary!  Really, really hope you get a BFP.  I'm sending you lots of positive vibes.  Fingers crossed hon. xxxx
     

Lots of love
Hope2
xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32311.msg378722.html#msg378722


----------

